

Welcome to Quakelahoma - cryptoz
https://news.vice.com/article/welcome-to-quakelahoma

======
jostmey
Would any building damage caused by these artificial earthquakes be the
subject of a class action lawsuit against the fracking industry?

~~~
walterbell
From the article:

 _".. at the end of June, there was a legal earthquake: Oklahoma's highest
court ruled that people could sue oil companies over the earthquakes ... But
there's a difference between knowing how the quakes are triggered and proving
which well set it off — and it may not be hard for lawyers to take advantage
of that gap.

"You could say that 'I'm injecting, but there's a lot of reasons it's not all
me, or not me at all,' " Halihan said.

A Stanford University study published in June found that the quakes may occur
miles away from an injection well and long after its use. Even if all of those
wells were shut down immediately, the quakes could continue for months or
years, it found.

"If I was paid by a couple of shifty lawyers to say one of those options, I
could set up an argument using peer-reviewed literature on any of those and
try to push that as the reasonable case," Halihan said. Without more in-depth
data, "It's going to be a fuzzy case."_

